# It's July-  Merry Christmas!!!



## JaniceM (Jul 11, 2020)

Last night was July 10th.  Don't you agree it's a little early for Christmas commercials to be on t.v.?


----------



## jujube (Jul 11, 2020)

The Hallmark channel has been airing Christmas movies.  Whaaaat?


----------



## Marie5656 (Jul 11, 2020)

jujube said:


> The Hallmark channel has been airing Christmas movies.  Whaaaat?


Yes, the movies are a bit over the top


----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 11, 2020)




----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 11, 2020)

Hallmark is at it again, they do this every year.  I don't have that channel any longer anyway.  I saw enough Christmas movies this past REAL Christmas season.


----------



## peramangkelder (Jul 12, 2020)

In Australia we have *Christmas in July*, Australians call this second celebration Yuletide or Yulefest.
Since it's colder in *July* down under, *Christmas* can finally be celebrated with drinks by the fire and getting cozy in warm attire.


----------



## Lashann (Jul 12, 2020)

The Shopping Channel (TSC) here in Canada usually has "Christmas in July" sales in case anyone is interested. LOL


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 12, 2020)




----------



## Capt Lightning (Jul 12, 2020)

Many years ago we made a road trip across the Northern USA.  We made no plans, just went from day to day, generally avoiding the main tourist areas.  In one small town, we stumbled across a "Christmas in July" festival.  It was great fun and the people were great when they found a party of Brits visiting their town.


----------



## Autumn (Jul 18, 2020)

Last year on Christmas Day we went into a Walgreens Pharmacy.  The staff was busy taking down all the Christmas stuff and Putting out items for Valentine's Day.

Holidays are put out there so far in advance that by the time they come, we're sick of them.


----------



## JaniceM (Jul 19, 2020)

Autumn said:


> Last year on Christmas Day we went into a Walgreens Pharmacy.  The staff was busy taking down all the Christmas stuff and Putting out items for Valentine's Day.
> 
> Holidays are put out there so far in advance that by the time they come, we're sick of them.


I remember when older relatives complained about Christmas decorations in stores a month or so early-  "They can't even wait til Thanksgiving?!?"    and the first Christmas commercial on t.v. was always a cartoony Santa zipping down a snowbank on a Norelco razor.  

A day after I saw the "Christmas in July" ad for predecorated trees recently, I was channel-surfing and heard a Christmas carol-  it was some Christmas movie.


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 19, 2020)




----------



## JaniceM (Jul 19, 2020)

Bonnie said:


>


ACCCK, NO NO NO!!!!!!!


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 19, 2020)

Doesn't look bad at all when it's 100 outside..


----------



## JaniceM (Jul 20, 2020)

Bonnie said:


> Doesn't look bad at all when it's 100 outside..


Truthfully, I'd do better with the 100 degrees.


----------



## debodun (Jul 25, 2020)




----------



## squatting dog (Jul 27, 2020)

We keep him busy during the off season.


----------



## Fyrefox (Aug 5, 2020)

I've always hated the Christmas "seasonal spread" by which it's expanded to become a three-month holiday beginning in October. But I'm keeping this guy around as he works for oats...


----------



## Duster (Aug 5, 2020)

Christmas in July is another silly marketing gimmick.  Makes me cringe every time I see anything about it.


----------



## Keesha (Aug 5, 2020)

peramangkelder said:


> View attachment 113278
> In Australia we have *Christmas in July*, Australians call this second celebration Yuletide or Yulefest.
> Since it's colder in *July* down under, *Christmas* can finally be celebrated with drinks by the fire and getting cozy in warm attire.


Just to get this right. Was that cute Santa  just paddle boarding or surfing and do you get extra prezzies?


----------



## Keesha (Aug 5, 2020)

squatting dog said:


> We keep him busy during the off season.
> 
> View attachment 115406


Yeah. Otherwise he gets too fat and can’t fit down the chimney. Next he’d be dropping our presents down there instead. Stuff could break and we’d surely whine & complain


----------



## Keesha (Aug 5, 2020)

Lashann said:


> The Shopping Channel (TSC) here in Canada usually has "Christmas in July" sales in case anyone is interested. LOL


We do? Those Cannucks are crazy though


----------



## jujube (Aug 5, 2020)

Merry Laborhallowthanksmas!


----------



## Fyrefox (Aug 6, 2020)

Walmart’s Xmas department is usually setting up in October...


----------



## OldEnough (Aug 6, 2020)

Bonnie said:


>


All in good time.


----------



## Fyrefox (Aug 12, 2020)

Madea is a right-on lady...


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 12, 2020)




----------



## Mary1949 (Aug 15, 2020)

A shop over here has already got Christmas crackers for sale!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Aug 15, 2020)

JaniceM said:


> Last night was July 10th.  Don't you agree it's a little early for Christmas commercials to be on t.v.?


IMO, not only is it a reflection of taking advantage of consumers, it effectively taints the festive spirit of many, myself included.

I remember as a young child, when the lead-up to Christmas was actually an event, one that people planned for. Today, holiday advertising is strictly about sales... greed... store profit.


----------



## Mary1949 (Aug 18, 2020)

Even our shopping channel - QVC - has Christmas present slots in it now


----------



## Barbiegirl (Aug 18, 2020)

Many of the stores here have Christmas stock competing with Halloween stock in October. And I hate the way Thanksgiving gets passed right over in the retail world. Once Halloween is over it's ALL CHRISTMAS ALL THE TIME. Somehow makes the holidays feel less special when we don't have time to savor each one. Or maybe I'm just a curmudgeon.


----------



## debodun (Aug 27, 2020)

It's all about merchandising.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 27, 2020)

Barbiegirl said:


> Many of the stores here have Christmas stock competing with Halloween stock in October. And I hate the way Thanksgiving gets passed right over in the retail world. Once Halloween is over it's ALL CHRISTMAS ALL THE TIME. Somehow makes the holidays feel less special when we don't have time to savor each one. Or maybe I'm just a curmudgeon.


I agree with you!


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Aug 28, 2020)

A friend of mine who lives in California said she went to some store and the Christmas decorations were out already....she posted a picture...artificial trees and all.


----------

